
Boring Company unveils bricks being produced from dirt dug in its tunnels - rbanffy
https://electrek.co/2018/07/13/elon-musk-boring-company-bricks-dirt-tunnels/
======
cascom
article seems to be lacking in a great deal of detail - I'd imagine the soil
composition of the areas where the bore would vary fairly significantly? what
type of binding agents need to be used? what is the energy usage for the
baking process etc.?

~~~
philwelch
"We are going to take a look later this month when we visit the Boring
Company. We will report back."

IIRC, The Boring Company is mostly perfecting their technique on a test tunnel
in southern California and aren't at a wide-scale roll-out yet.

